
Let’s Talk about Logging - UkiahSmith
https://dave.cheney.net/2015/11/05/lets-talk-about-logging
======
absc
I generally agree with the article. Personally, I don't log _that_ many
informations in my applications.

Normally, my users will just dump the whole log in an e-mail with a "doesn't
work" message attached.

IMHO, a logging facility should grow with the project and I think the standard
logging package in go is the right size.

About bubbling up the errors: absolutely! Always let the caller handle it!

